# Utrogestan



## Robyn321

Has anyone used utrogesan? After my iui today the nurse gave me some and I have to take two twice a day vaginally from tomorrow for the next 15 days, apparently to help with the lining. I'm a bit confused as I had my progesterone levels done after my last iui and apparently they were fine, so why do I need to take extra now? Also I have to go in for day 21 bloods and I thought they measured progesterone, so wouldn't taking utrogen give a false result??? Any thoughts appreciated!!


----------



## tickledpink

As far as I know it's just to help the body and give it an extra boost to help the lining of the womb thicken, so that the embryos have a better chance of implanting and then support the placenta should you be pregnant. My hormones levels were fine too but I had to continue with it until week 12 of my pregnancy.


----------



## Robyn321

Congrats on your pregnancy tickledpink! Could I just ask how you took the utrogestan and if you took it vaginally whether it came with an applicator? Just seems to be the drugs in the box I've got... Thanks!


----------



## DingleyDell

Hiya there didnt want to rnr, ive just started taking these as im having my frostie put in next tuesday :) (cant wait) unfortunatly they dont come with an apllicator i wished they would make something for them, make sure you know which finger you are going to use and make sure the nail isnt too long (it hurts if it is, sorry tmi) xx they are to help keep your hormone levels high as when they start to drop that is when you would have a mc, these help to do that and you are supposed to carry on with them until your 12 weeks pg...


----------



## Leilani

Why wouldn't you take them? Most FS think they are pretty much essential. I'm going to do as I'm told. Taking them won't give a false result, it will let them know what your progesterone level is, and if it's suitable to sustain a pregnency. The higher the better!


----------



## Robyn321

Thanks Dingleydell - relieved to know that I haven't lost the applicator! Can't say I'm a fan but I took the first dose this morning..

Leilani - I thought that the cd 21 bloods were to check for ovulation...but you're right, as they know I should be ovulating from my last cd 21 test, maybe now they're just making sure it's high enough to sustain a pregnancy. Ah, the complexity!!


----------



## Robyn321

Ps Dingleydell - good luck for your frostie next week!! :dust:


----------



## tickledpink

Robyn321 said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy tickledpink! Could I just ask how you took the utrogestan and if you took it vaginally whether it came with an applicator? Just seems to be the drugs in the box I've got... Thanks!

Thank you :) Yes it was vaginally but with no applicator... they told me to take it at the same time every day if psosible and to lie down for half an hour afterwards too before gravity takes effect :haha: Kinda messy...


----------



## Robyn321

Definitely messy! But have taken your advice and trying to lie down afterwards - a bit difficult in the mornings when got things to do!


----------

